# Any interest in meeting up to roast on a Quest? (Berks/Hampshire areas)



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I've had the Quest for a while but not really done much in terms of roasting to date. I like to try to learn from people that have experience before setting off on my own, so was hoping somebody might have an interest in meeting up to do some roasting.

Especially good for me if you have some experience with a Quest or roasting in general. I'm based in Bramley just outside Basingstoke, in case you wanted to visit me, or I'm happy to travel up to about an hour if we could work out a time (likely easiest by PM.)

If visiting me I have coffee machines and grinders that I'll be happy to try and make tasty beverages with - whilst we roast . Let me know if this might be of interest.

Thanks for reading.


----------

